# Egyptian Arabian Mare



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm certainly no expert, but I'll give it a shot. 

From what I can see in the pictures, she looks to have a weak hind end, possibly camped out, thicker throatlatch, weak tie in from neck to shoulder, slightly upright shoulder. I like her front legs, her feet look good and solid, she has nice, wide set eyes, and I'm a fan of the "wedge head" (my Egyptian Arab has one as well). I'm a fan of her flatter topline and compact body. Just beware because it could be an absolute bear finding a saddle that fits her shape and length. Few saddles are made for flat-backed horses.

She is considerably under-muscled, though, and that might improve her overall appearance.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is straight through the hock and a bit sickle hocked. Knees and hocks seem high placed. She is weak and long through the coupling and built down hill with weak hind quarters. Shoulder appears average in one photo and above average in the other. Neck ties nicely into withers that carry nicely into her back. She has decent bone.

Her neck and topline development looks as if she travels with her head high and her back hollow.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Elana said:


> She is straight through the hock and a bit sickle hocked. Knees and hocks seem high placed. She is weak and long through the coupling and built down hill with weak hind quarters. Shoulder appears average in one photo and above average in the other. Neck ties nicely into withers that carry nicely into her back. She has decent bone.
> 
> Her neck and topline development looks as if she travels with her head high and her back hollow.


Thank you for both of your critiques!

And yes, she carries her head very high. She needs to learn to relax down and use her back.


----------

